# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الكثير يتكلم و القليل يفعل ..!

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قيل ان في إحدى الجامعات*
* سأل الدكتور طلابه :* 
*إذا كان هناك ٤ عصافير على الشجرة وقرر ٣ منها الطيران، فكم بقي على الشجرة ؟*
*
فأجاب الجميع "واحد"،*
*
وفجأه اختلف معهم أحد الطلاب وقال الذي بقي "٤" عصافير، فكان الإنبهار..!!*
*
فسأله الدكتور كيف ذلك؟*
*
فقال: لقد قلت "قرروا" ولم تقل "طاروا" واتخاذ القرار لا يعني تنفيذه..!*
*
وكانت الإجابة الصحيحة بالفعل..!!*
*
هذه القصة تلخص حياة بعض الاشخاص تجد في حياتهم الكثير من الشعارات والكلمات الرنانة، تجدهم نجوماً في المجالس وبين الأصدقاء، لكنهم ليسوا كذلك في حياتهم الحقيقية..*
*الكثير يتكلم و القليل يفعل ..!*
*فكونك (تقرر) شيء ....*
*وكونك (تفعل) شئ آخر....




منــقول*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *قيل ان في إحدى الجامعات*
> * سأل الدكتور طلابه :* 
> *إذا كان هناك ٤ عصافير على الشجرة وقرر ٣ منها الطيران، فكم بقي على الشجرة ؟*
> *
> فأجاب الجميع "واحد"،*
> *
> وفجأه اختلف معهم أحد الطلاب وقال الذي بقي "٤" عصافير، فكان الإنبهار..!!*
> *
> فسأله الدكتور كيف ذلك؟*
> ...


فائدة قيمة لمن يدرك معناها الحقيقي ويفهمها جيداً ، جزاكِ الله خيراً .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وجزاكِ مثله

----------

